# Working in Portugal



## Brian Mac (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi, my son is moving to Portugal next week to work in the Monchique area for a year.

Health Care :- We have arranged his E11 healthcare card, does he need any other cover

TAX:- He will be getting paid a monthly salary , does he need to inform Portuguese tax office he is working in Portugal? 

Personal Insurance: - does he need cover

And any other snippets of advise will gratefully be received.

Brian Mac


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Brian Mac said:


> Hi, my son is moving to Portugal next week to work in the Monchique area for a year.
> 
> Health Care :- We have arranged his E11 healthcare card, does he need any other cover
> 
> ...


Unless there are unusual circumstances (like he is an accredited diplomat) then...

EHIC E111 is for holidays not for residents, he will be resident if he works here.

If he works here then he must be registered in the tax system here and liable to pay tax here, A company here is very unlikely to have anything to do with paying salary outside the tax system. He will need a "tax number" to do a lot of official things here like open a bank account. 

As a tax paying resident he will have the same access to health care as all the other tax paying residents. 

Personal insurance is not compulsory but a matter of choice and there are many different products and levels of cover.


----------



## Brian Mac (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback and I will check on line about the Tax and contact his company for additional assistance.


----------

